# introducing to newborn baby



## djkrol (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, my wife and I are expecting our first baby girl the first week of October. We have had our Maltese Max for a year and a half and we are looking for any help in introducing him to our new baby.
We are not concerned in any way with Max harming the baby as he is the most gentle loving little guy in the world, however we are a bit concerned with him being jealous and not having as much time for him. He gets very jealous even when my wife and I give each other hugs and show each other affection.

What is the best way to introduce our new daughter into our home while making our wonderful Maltese feel apart of this new addition.

We are open to all thoughts and ideas. Thank you so much in advance

- Derek​


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats on your impending arrival!! My DH and I are expecting in December and here is our plan.

1. We are going to set up all baby stuff slowly and have it done by the end of October. Our Hunter will be given unrestricted access to all baby stuff to sniff it out and get used to it being in 'his' space.

2. We are having a special bed just for him placed in the nursery and we are going to spend some time in there "pre baby" teaching him to go to his bed while in that room if we tell him to.

3. We aren't using special laundry soap for baby things but if we were going to I had plans to wash a few things in it prior to baby's arrival and place them around the house so he got used to the smell. As well as wash a few of our things so he would see the baby having a similar smell as us. But, since we use a gentle detergent we don't need to do special laundry soap.

4. When baby arrives DH will bring home blanet with baby's smell on it for Hunter and leave it in a baby seat so Hunter can smell it in the home. 

5. When its time to bring baby home - Hunter will be left home with a treat while DH comes to get me. We decided that only DH, myself and baby will arrive home to help Hunter with the transition - no parents.

6. DH will carry baby in and place baby in seat or swing and we will allow Hunter to sniff. Then DH will take Hunter for a walk while I get settled in and we will go from there.

That's our plan so far - like you I don't anticipate any issues but we wanted a well thought out plan. Part of our plan is to ensure that Hunter gets one walk a day, even if its a short one, and that during nap times he gets some fun time with us. we are also going to purchase him a new toy & some high value treats and not give them to him until baby comes so he has something new to use and we will only give them to him when we need a few minutes to focus on baby. It's my hope that he will associate baby with these good treats.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations!! When my granddaughter was born, her daddy took the blanket she was first wrapped up in home to their boxer. When he got back home for the night, Boomer had the blanket all scrunched up under his head! The day she came home, my daughter let him sniff her and every since they have been inseparable!! Also did the same thing with their second baby!


----------



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

I don't have any advice for you - but congratulations! 

Just think of how much you love Max - and multiply it times 10x... that's how awesome little babies are! 

I'm sure Max will do wonderfully.... we didn't have a pet when any of my girls were born -but the dog at my parents always took very well to the new babies - and before them - she was "my girl' and expected my attention to be on her when I was there... and we never had a single problem!


----------

